# I think it's all over!



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon all

  this is i think the worst day of my life  

My period has started and i think it's the end of the road for our first IVF go.
We will still have to wait to test on Tuesday our official test day but i think thats it   
Just to torture myself even more there is that little seed in your head that says it's not over till the test says but i'm not holding out any hope.

Why is life so unfair  

It has totally devastated us


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Just want to send you a big    hun...is it a 'proper' bleed? if it is just a bit of spotting then try not to worry...and a lot of ladies do have some bleeding in early pg and it is all fine.
I hope things work out for you hun
love pobby xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwww hun i'm so sorry   sending you loads of   

pam xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Angels12,
No magic words to make you feel better I'm afraid. Suppose could try abracadabra, but have probably spelt it wrong!
So sorry hun, so sorry....   
Love Cindersxxx


----------

